# DR Stump Grinder



## Wow (Mar 29, 2018)

My DR Stump Grinder has a little bigger motor than the 9hp. My guess around13.4 . When I bought it was the next to the biggest with self propelled but mine isn't self propelled.
I'm needing a belt for the grinder head. I'm not finding the right size unless all of them use the same size from the motor to the disk.
Anyone have any idea ?


----------



## Cope1024 (Mar 29, 2018)

Is there a number on the old belt? Many such applications use a FHP belt such as 4LXXX


----------



## Wow (Mar 29, 2018)

Cope1024 said:


> Is there a number on the old belt? Many such applications use a FHP belt such as 4LXXX


The number was worn off. I guess I'm going to have to get the cover of and try to measure using an old belt to big, cut apart and mark and measure that. Hope it works. The old belt has vanished out of my trash bin. I was hoping someone may know. Thanks.


----------



## Smcgill (Apr 19, 2018)

You could call DR Power @ 1-800--687-6575


----------



## Wow (Apr 19, 2018)

Smcgill said:


> You could call DR Power @ 1-800--687-6575


They want to SELL their replacement belt instead of giving you the size so you can shop for a less costly one. I ran into that with WORX when I wanted a part for the Electric Chainsaw. I'll NEVER recommend a WORX product again.


----------



## Smcgill (Apr 19, 2018)

When I called , the guy told my what gate belt, and it's part #


----------



## Wow (Apr 19, 2018)

Smcgill said:


> When I called , the guy told my what gate belt, and it's part #


Super ,. I guess it depends who you talk to. The 9 HP uses something just over 49 inches if I read it correct. But mine is bigger. I've been cutting trees and haven't had time to look at it for model number. Later I'll see what fits. Sometimes a tad smaller belt will fit by simply changing to a smaller idler. Also moving the motor changes belt length. 
I'm not for sure but I'd think the motor Could be moved a tiny bit forward by elongation the 4 mount holes on the frame. As much as I use mine (after all these stumps are cut) I'd like to be able to buy a few standard size belts. Lengths like 29.8 or some speciality belt makes life difficult. I like what my teacher taught me. KISS. Keep It, Simple Stupid. Not calling anyone Stupid. Just saying, I'm keeping life simple. Thanks.


----------

